# A GENUINE CURE



## VeganWoman (Mar 28, 2016)

I'd like to start off by saying im a 15 year old girl. My hormones are crazy and school causes me alot of stress, so when ibs came along I completely broke down. My struggle started a year ago, randomly and almost overnight. I got alternating constipation and diarrhea, gas, bloating, fluttering, popping, spasms and worst of all, NOISE. This completely depressed me. I could not stand school, as i would have to sit in silent classrooms with a horrificly noisy stomach/bowel, sleepovers were embarrassing and it held me back from so many opportunities. I went to doctors all the time and did all sorts of tests and took all sorts of medicine from imodium to colpermin to acidophilus and digestive enzymes, when i finally said enough is enough.

Veganism is more than "saving the animals". It is healing the body of all sorts of conditions just by FOOD. Ibs left me scared to try foods and i felt like i couldnt eat without having a reaction, i even blamed foods like kale and nuts for my symptoms. After months of shitty ibs I completely switched to vegan and within ONE WEEK my symtoms started to diminish. Im being honest. I started with diatomaceous earth, fearing i had a parasite or yeast overgrowth, and from there on i just ate good, simple, pure food. I followed recipes from deliciously ella and niomi smart (youtube) and i tried my hardest. It was the best decision I've ever made and i honestly feel like a new person, able to indulge in great food without worrying if ill get diarreha straight afterwards.

I beg you to try veganism, youll never reach good health if you eat badly, and this one simple thing is life changing. Im off to bed now, with no worries or stress or bowel sounds, and its all because theres not a single chemical or unnatural ingrediant causing chaos in my body.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I tried raw veganism and didn't work for me. Could it have been the diatomaceous earth what worked for you? Or maybe our ibs are different? Or I chose the wrong foods (raw veggies, nuts, fruits ... ) when I tried veganism?

Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

Saving the animals is why I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

It could have been lactose intolerance or dairy intolerance.


----------

